# Argentine x Colombian



## Mitchell Warden (Dec 17, 2016)

Has anyone ever cross bred the gold tegu with a Argentine b&w or red?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Mitchell Warden said:


> Has anyone ever cross bred the gold tegu with a Argentine b&w or red?


I hope not.


----------



## beantickler (Dec 20, 2016)

lol I agree with walter...


----------



## Mitchell Warden (Dec 22, 2016)

I was just curious, seems all these cross breeding but no Argentine and Colombian, and some gold tegus to me look wicked awesome.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Mitchell Warden said:


> I was just curious, seems all these cross breeding but no Argentine and Colombian, and some gold tegus to me look wicked awesome.


Many herp keepers for reasons do not understand like to hybridize. I'm a fan of the species and some of the variation within each species. I'm not judging you, am sharing my approach with you.


----------



## Mitchell Warden (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes sir I understood. It just seemed weird to me all Argentine breed with each other like b&w with reds,,now blues. Albinos, and who knows lol, just wondered if anybody ever done Colombian with Argentine,, im not sure it would be good,,nor bad just curious if it had been done, I'm assuming it hasn't


----------



## nepoez (Mar 8, 2017)

Mitchell Warden said:


> Yes sir I understood. It just seemed weird to me all Argentine breed with each other like b&w with reds,,now blues. Albinos, and who knows lol, just wondered if anybody ever done Colombian with Argentine,, im not sure it would be good,,nor bad just curious if it had been done, I'm assuming it hasn't


I am curious too. I don't see what's so bad about it. But if it was possible I'm sure someone would have done it already??


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 9, 2017)

Someone recently had a post up trying to sell some they claimed were _Tupinambis _X _Salvator_ but I don't take it seriously: either it was a scam or the usual people claiming something without really knowing. Over the years, I've seen the odd person claimed they had one that was such a hybrid, but when you investigate, it has always turned out to be either "well, that's what I was told" (take it from someone who worked in the pet trade for ages, "that's what I was told" is the same as saying I don't know, and neither likely did the person who sold it to me - because when you go to the source, they say the same thing, "that's what I was told") or "that's what I think it is because it looks different to me". And considering how often I see people just making up stuff just to make a better sale.....well, this is one of my biggest beefs with the captive breeding of reptiles hobby: either you record and keep accurate files of provenance, or you're telling tales. It is not that difficult to keep records of exactly who the parents were, date of birth, etc. - if they can't keep proper records, then they are completely undeserving of the higher price for claims of some special heritage.


----------

